# Rocker Engine



## dreeves (Jul 23, 2010)

Im looking for the plans for the rocker engine that it seems that most on this forum have built :big: . I would like to build one

A big thanks to ZEE for getting me hooked on wanting to build one after our meet.


----------



## deverett (Jul 23, 2010)

The plans are on john-tom's site. Here's the link:

http://www.john-tom.com/MyPlans/SteamPlans3/RockingSteamEngine/ROCKING STEAM ENGINEs.pdf

Good luck with the build. I'm sure we will see your efforts in due course.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## doubletop (Jul 24, 2010)

Check out the download pages on the forum there are plans in here and one is a starter designed by the team here

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl

WobblerEJS is a good build designed by a Dutch guy as a student exercise.

Also look at my thread here; a French design with a bit more to it

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=9412.0

Pete


----------

